# Contemporary Concertante Works: 1972-present



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

This thread is following a theme I've used for other forms of works. This one covers concertos or any work for solo instrument and ensemble, which would be larger than 15 instruments. These kinds of works are usually referred to as "concertante" works. 

Double and triple concertos are also acceptable,* but no concertos for orchestra*.

*This thread is for posting YouTube clips of the works*. You can offer your commentary, or not, but you must provide text showing composer, title, date of composition, and performers when available.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My first work is 

*Édith Canat de Chizy - Exultet *(1995)
for violin and orchestra
Laurent Korcia, violin
Philharmonie de Lorraine/Pascal Rophé, conductor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Magnus Lindberg - Clarinet Concerto (2002)*

This Clarinet Concerto is a composition by the Finnish composer Magnus Lindberg. It was written for the Finnish clarinetist Kari Kriikku. The concerto is composed in a single movement divided into five sections. One critic called it "shiny, sophisticated, nostalgic cultural artifact, indubitably contemporary in language yet sensuously easy (tuneful, even) on the ear." The piece is eprformed by Kari Kriikku and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra under Sakari Oramo, and available on an Ondine CD.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Lindberg is certainly a major contemporary composer. His music strikes me as accessible while retaining qualities that elevate it above the superficial.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I couldn't find a YT clip for this work, but wanted to post it anyway, from Spotify.

*Erkki-Sven Tüür | Ardor, Concerto for marimba and orchestra* (2001)






I am never sure about posting these Spotify links and I regret the marketing aspect.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Unsuk Chin - Sheng concerto "Šu" (2009)*

Šu by South Korean composer Unsuk Chin is a concerto for Sheng and orchestra, the only one I know for that Chinese mouth-blown free reed instrument consisting of vertical pipes. The work goes far beyond novelty value, and is to my taste one of the best concertos of the century so far. The title of Su comes from an ancient Egyptian symbol for air. The recording is by Wei Wu and the Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra under Myung-Whun Chung, available on a Deutsche Grammophon CD.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Nunc fluens, nunc stans by Lithuanian star Zibuokle Martinaityte. The piece is for percussion and chamber orchestra. Giunter is the percussionist and the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra is led by Variakojis, a frequent collaborator of the composer.The piece was composed in 2020 and means: the now that passes, the now that remains. I think it is a feeling we all had during the bad Covid days, the feeling that time stood still and that we were prisoners in our own environment.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

posted just under an hour ago on YT, Haas' 2nd Violin Concerto. Haven't listened to it yet, but I bet I'll like it






These are the performers:
Miranda Cuckson, violin Tonkünstler-Orchester Baldur Brönnimann, conductor. Never heard of any of them really


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> posted just under an hour ago on YT, Haas' 2nd Violin Concerto. Haven't listened to it yet, but I bet I'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really should pay attention to the performers. Miranda is one of the most eminent violinists alive and although she focuses on contemporary, she does not neglect traditional composers. She has 11 albums and innumerable concerts to her credit. Haas has dedicated the beautiful second concerto to her and she has closely collaborated with the composer on this project. She plays the Guadagnini previously owned by the 19 th century composer Bazzini.
Brönnimann is a Swiss conductor who has championed contemporary in Columbia, Portugal, Germany, Swizerland and so many other places. He focuses on the best: Birtwistle, Ades, Ligeti, Haas, Saariaho and many others. 
Performers like these two draw your attention to young interesting composers and cooperate with mature masters.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Veli Kujala* | _Transformations_, for Saxophone Quartet and Wind Orchestra (2020)






Saxophone Quartet Aava, The Guards Band of Finland and conductor József Hárs


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Dai Fujikura: Tuba Concerto for Tuba and Wind Orchestra (2016/2017)
Øystein Baadsvik (Tuba); Geigeki Wind Orchestra Academy; TOKYO KOSEI WIND ORCHESTRA; Shizuo Z Kuwahara (conductor)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

tortkis said:


> Dai Fujikura: Tuba Concerto for Tuba and Wind Orchestra (2016/2017)
> Øystein Baadsvik (Tuba); Geigeki Wind Orchestra Academy; TOKYO KOSEI WIND ORCHESTRA; Shizuo Z Kuwahara (conductor)


Fantastic work, nice harmonies and textures. Tuba soloist is remarkable.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Thomas Adès - Märchentänze*, for violin and orchestra (2021)






Ondine press release for album

_In the Autumn of 2021, the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra together with its new chief conductor, Nicholas Collon, arranged a Thomas Adès festival in Helsinki. One of the highlights of the festival’s program was the world première of Märchentänze in its version for violin and orchestra performed by violinist Pekka Kuusisto. _

Simon Cummings of 5:4 did not have much good to say about the work, but I enjoyed what I heard of it. 

*Programme note*
_I composed these four Märchentänze (“dances from fairytale”) in 2020, originally for violin and piano, then a year later made this orchestral version. The first movement is a fantasy on the folk song Two Magicians, immortalised by Steeleye Span, about the immemorial generative dance of the sexes. A hushed movement follows, the chant-like tune presented as a round. The third movement, A Skylark for Jane, is an outpouring of birdsong, each individual orchestra member freely echoing the soloist to create an “exaltation” of skylarks. The final dance begins with an energetic elfin theme, and grows into a writhing dance. Many themes grapple, twining around each other like otters, towards a decisive conclusion._

—Thomas Adès


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Jonathon Harvey's Bird Concerto with Pianosong (2003). This performance by Ensemble X conducted by Weiss but there is a perfectly good recording (Nagano, London Sinfonietta, Atherton).


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Harrison Birtwistle - The Cry of Anubis (1994). Owen Slade, Halle, Wigglesworth.






Harrison Birtwistle - Antiphonies (1992) - Joanna MacGregor, Gielen






George Benjamin - Duet for Piano and Orchestra - Aimard


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


>


Thanks for participating.

This thread is for posting YouTube clips of the works. You can offer your commentary, or not, but you must provide text showing composer, title, date of composition, and performers when available.

I make this request because it is not unusual for YouTube clips to be deleted at the source. Without any textual description of the video, we have no way of knowing what composer or work you posted.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Viet Cuong: Re(new)al Concerto for Percussion Quartet* (2019)
featuring Sandbox Percussion 






*FIRST OF ALL, CONGRATULATIONS ON A WONDERFUL PIECE! HOW DID YOU CONCEIVE OF THE IDEA FOR THIS CONCERTO, AND WHAT INSPIRED YOU TO EMBARK ON THIS PROJECT?*

_Thanks so much! Sandbox and I had been wanting to collaborate on some sort of concerto years before this project came about, but, as one can imagine, a concerto coming to fruition often involves a bit of serendipity. That moment came one day when the Albany Symphony contacted me and asked if I would be interested in writing a piece for them. Always imaginative with their programming, they had two ideas for it: 1) It could be inspired by renewable energy, and 2) it could be some sort of collaboration between their Dogs of Desire ensemble and an outside group. Since Sandbox and I believe in renewable energy initiatives, it seemed like the perfect opportunity to create the concerto we had been dreaming of. _ (I care if you listen)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

SanAntone said:


> Thanks for participating.
> 
> This thread is for posting YouTube clips of the works. You can offer your commentary, or not, but you must provide text showing composer, title, date of composition, and performers when available.
> 
> I make this request because it is not unusual for YouTube clips to be deleted at the source. Without any textual description of the video, we have no way of knowing what composer or work you posted.


Fair enough. I'll edit my posts.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Aaron Jay Kernis - Air for Cello and Orchestra (2000) Truls Mork, cellist


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Toru Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time *

From Me Flows What You Call Time is a concerto for 5 percussionists and orchestra from 1990. The title is taken from a poem by the Japanese poet Makoto Ooka, titled “Clear Blue Water”. It's a beautiful and evocative piece that deserved to be better known than it is. The version in the video is by percussion group Nexus and the Pacific Symphony Orchestra under Carl St. Clair, available on a Sony CD.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ligeti - Piano Concerto (1985-88) UMZE Ensemble


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*MISSY MAZZOLI | Dark with Excessive Bright: Concerto for Contrabass and String Orchestra* (ACO Originals, Live from City Recital Hall, Sydney, 2018)






Maxime Bibeau
Australian Chamber Orchestra
Richard Tognetti 
Provided to YouTube by The Orchard Enterprises
℗ 2020 Australian Chamber Orchestra

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Missy Mazzoli (born October 27, 1980) is an American composer and pianist who is a member of the composition faculty at the Mannes College of Music. She has received critical acclaim for her chamber, orchestral and operatic work. In 2018 she became one of the first two women to receive a commission from the Metropolitan Opera House. 

She is the founder and keyboardist for Victoire, an electro-acoustic band dedicated to performing her music. From 2012-2015 she was composer-in-residence at Opera Philadelphia, in collaboration with Gotham Chamber Opera and Music-Theater Group. Her music is published by G. Schirmer.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Anna Clyne | The Seamstress *(2014-15)






Jennifer Koh 
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Saraki Oramo, Irene Buckley
from the album, Anna Clyne: Mythologies
Released on: 2020-10-16
℗ 2020 Anna Clyne

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Clyne began writing music as a child, completing her first composition at age 11. She formally studied music at the University of Edinburgh, from which she graduated with a first-class Bachelor of Music degree with honours. She later studied at the Manhattan School of Music and earned a MA degree in music. Her teachers have included Marina Adamia, Marjan Mozetich and Julia Wolfe.

Clyne was director of the New York Youth Symphony's "Making Score" programme for young composers from 2008 to 2010. In October 2009, Clyne and Mason Bates were named co-composers in residence with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (CSO), as of the 2010–2011 season. She took up the residency in 2010, for a scheduled term of 2 years. In January 2012, her CSO contract as co-composer in residence was extended through the 2013–2014 season. After completing her tenure with the CSO, Clyne was announced as the composer-in-residence for Orchestre national d'Île-de-France from 2014 to 2016, the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra's 2015–2016 season, and The Berkeley Symphony Orchestra from 2017–2019. Clyne was appointed Associate Composer with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra from 2019–2022.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Linda Catlin Smith | *_*Path Of Uneven Stones *_
for Solo Piano and Ensemble
Performed on December 3rd, 2017
Betty Oliphant Theatre, Toronto






Eve Egoyan, Solo Piano
Robert Aitken, Conductor
Doug Stewart - Flute
Max Christie - Clarinet
Chris Gongos, Bardhyl Gjevori - Horns
Ian Cowie - Trombone
Rick Sacks - Percussion
Erica Goodman - Harp
Stephen Sitarski, Carol Lynn Fujino - Violins
Doug Perry - Viola

*Program Note*
_Path of Uneven Stones_ was commissioned by the Société de Musique Contemporaine de Québec (SMCQ) through the Canada Council for the Arts. Central to the work is the piano, which is soloistic, yet non-heroic - a kind of anti-concerto. 

Throughout the work there are moments where I was trying to create a thicker texture than often found in my work, though at other moments the work thins to almost nothing. The work explores melodic line, (sometimes several lines in layers), which have a slightly uneven rhythmic nature, a path where the stones are unevenly spaced perhaps, though there are places where evenness is paramount. — Linda Catlin Smith


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Helen Grime | Trumpet Concerto* (2022)
(night-sky-blue)






_The starting point for Helen Grime’s Trumpet Concerto was the theme of night, in particular nocturnal gardens. Her inspiration came from a book of photographs depicting scenes from the natural world taken after darkness had fallen. Images of organic growth and the nocturnal life filled the composer’s mind and are reflected in music that is in a constant state of transformation._
_
The concerto is in a single movement, the music evolving over a series of interlinked sections. It begins in a mood of hushed stillness, over which the trumpet introduces an expansive melody. Gradually the solo line becomes more elaborate and virtuosic. As the music moves into its second section, a rhythmic, percussive motif is fired back and forth between soloist and orchestra. The music continues to spin and gain momentum, whilst alternating with freer, dreamlike passages in which vibraphone and harp hover in the background. Increasing in speed and intensity, the concerto finally reaches its climax with an explosion of orchestral colour. In its wake comes a return to the stasis of the opening music.
_
_The work’s subtitle, night-sky-blue, is taken from a poem by Fiona Benson._

Programme note © 2022 Chester Music Ltd.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Dan Dediu *(born 1967)*: Double concerto "Vitrines & vitraux" op. 158 (2014-2015)*
Raluca Stratulat & Andreea Ţimiraş 
Orchestra Naţională Radio (Bucharest National Radio Symphony Orchestra), conducted by Adrian Morar






1. Recessivity 0:00
2. Serendipity 9:57
3. Exaptation 25:13

The composer writes: "Each movement tries to sonorize these specific mental processes: recessivity (the growth process of an individual seed in an immense pool) of a Waltz in a context of a very different sonic material, serendipity of a theme (accidental finding of a thing, in a context of searching something else) and exaptation of styles (use of something created for a special skill, in order to solve another problem)."


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

*Daniil Trifonov - Piano Concerto in E flat minor *(2014)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
Conductor - Manfred Honeck 
Piano - Daniil Trifonov


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Linda Catlin Smith – Wilderness* 






_Wilderness_ was composed in 2005, and while it would be inaccurate to call it a work for violin and orchestra (still less a concerto), a solo violin has a role distinct from the rest of the instruments. However, the extent to which the violin is fully separate, i.e. representing the explorer of the wilderness created by the orchestra, isn’t merely debatable but changes throughout the course of the piece.

As wildernesses go, Smith’s is a relatively mild one, strange rather than directly inhospitable. The environment is one typified by clusters, forming a smeary texture in the strings, while the winds and brass tend towards shorter sustained chords. The combined effect is somewhat vaporous, more like a complex cloud formation than a solid wilderness of rock or land. As such, the solo violin’s halting journey through this is made through a process of floating and gliding. It’s this tone of elegance, even grace, permeating Wilderness that minimises how unsettling it feels, generally occupying a restful place, perhaps sparse but nonetheless colourful. (5:4 December 20, 2022)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Carter Pann - Concerto for Soprano Saxophone and Orchestra (2019)*






I. The Old Line
II. Aria: Injurious Graffito
III. Jump!
IV. Hymn: A Love Supreme

Christopher Creviston, soprano saxophone
Arizona State University Symphony Orchestra
Jeffery Meyer, conductor

Carter Pann studied composition and piano at the Eastman School of Music and the University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, where he earned a Doctor of Musical Arts degree. His teachers include Samuel Adler, William Albright, Warren Benson, William Bolcom, David Liptak, Joseph Schwantner, and Bright Sheng, and piano with Barry Snyder.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

I am going to feature 4 concertante works by Gavin Bryars (1943) because i love his works.
The first one is his double bass concerto By the Vaar (1987) with the composer as soloist, accompanied by the CBC Radio Orchestra, conducted by Owen Underhill.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Gavin Bryars' second work is his cello concerto (1995) with Julian Lloyd-Webber as soloist, accompanied by the English Chamber Orchestra conducted by James Judd.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Gavin Bryars' third concertante work is his piano concerto "The Solway Canal" from 2010. Ralph Van Raat is the superb soloist and is accompanied by the Cappella Amsterdam led by Otto Tausk.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Bryars fourth concertante work is his violin concerto "The Bulls of Bashan" (2000) with Hoebig as soloist accompanied by the CBC Radio Orchestra led by Owen Underhill.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's have a bit of fun....

*Nørgård* - _Concerto for Percussion & Orchestra "For A Change"_ (1982) - best performers, in the CD-recording somewhat enigmatically coupled with the opera "Siddharta" on 2 Dacapo CDs






And in a more lyrical mode

*Keuris *- _Double Concerto for Two Celli _(1992)






*Lars Graugaard* - _Ophelia in the Garden, for Harp & String Orchestra_ (1989) - a slightly updated _Tallis Fantasia_? 
But a fine work, IMO.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

today 4 selected works from the extensive Hosokawa catalog




Landscape III for violin and orchestra (1993) with Irvine Arditti as soloist accompanied by my dear Deutsches SO Berlin conducted by Platz


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Landscape V (1993) from Hosokawa with the famous sho soloist Mayumi Miyata accompanied by the Munich Chamber Orchestra conducted by Venzago


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Hosokawa's Piano Concerto "Ans Meer" (1998-1999) with Wambach as soloist accompanied by the North German Radio PO conducted by Platz


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Hosokawa's very attractive recent Cello Concerto "Sublimation (2017) played by Seungmin Kang accompanied by the Brussels PO directed by the French conductor Stéphane Denève


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Wojciech Kilar - Piano Concerto No. 1 (1997)

Waldemar Malicki, piano 
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Antoni Wit, conductor


----------

